# parlante americano atk audiotek



## soneromegaconcierto (Nov 2, 2011)

hola amigos necesito su ayuda tengo un parlante americano que me regalaron es marca atk audiotek es de 700 watts. de 4" el parlante pesa bastantico el iman es grande.la pregunta es porque este parlante americano de 700watts cuando lo coloco en una caja cervin wega para los bajos no suena muy bien, el parlante parece que ya fue reparado ¿vale la pena arreglar ese parlante o no vale la pena? ya que la idea es colocarlo con otros tres que tengo  de 1200watt que por cierto son chinos pero suenan muy bien.


----------



## ranaway (Nov 3, 2011)

4 pulgadas me imagino que sera la bobina.. posiblemente sea un rango medio o no sea compatible con el cajon que utilizas, seria bueno que saques los parametros TyS y veas si hay alguna inconsistencia, ahi vas a saber si el parlantes esta dañado o es asi de malo.
Espero te ayude, saludos!


----------



## soneromegaconcierto (Nov 3, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta. si el parlante tiene 4" de bobina, el parlante es regalado se ve que ya fue reparado pero lo que alcanzo a ver puede ser que la araña esta muy hacia abajo y la suspension se ve un poquito deteriorada.puede ser que la bobina alla quedado muy abajo y por lo tanto no este haciendo un correcto movimiento.la pregunta es  si vale la pena gastar en la reparacion de este parlante o si tirarlo y comprar uno nuevo. porque el uso que le voy  a dar es exigente.ya que los otros tres parlantes de los bajos son de 1200watts.


----------



## aldemarar (Nov 6, 2011)

soneromegaconcierto dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta. si el parlante tiene 4" de bobina, el parlante es regalado se ve que ya fue reparado pero lo que alcanzo a ver puede ser que la araña esta muy hacia abajo y la suspension se ve un poquito deteriorada.puede ser que la bobina alla quedado muy abajo y por lo tanto no este haciendo un correcto movimiento.la pregunta es  si vale la pena gastar en la reparacion de este parlante o si tirarlo y comprar uno nuevo. porque el uso que le voy  a dar es exigente.ya que los otros tres parlantes de los bajos son de 1200watts.



por que no subes una foto de ese parlante


----------

